# RATTLE NOISE



## olpa (Apr 12, 2021)

Hi all, im new here and hope to find some help. 2 days i started to hear some noise that it sounds like it's coming fron the passenger door. Like somthing is hitting he glass. I cleared all my storages (hoping there was some object that made that noise) that didnt help. Maybe some one had this. This sound is driving me crazy! Thanks in advance for any advice suggestions. Good luck to all!
P.S. 2006 Nissan X-Trail 2.0 Petrol (Manual)


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

You could remove your inside door panel and look around inside with a bright flashlight. 

Youtube a few videos on door panel removal.
it should be fairly easy and no real specialized tools. Except for the door panel plastic plugs. You can get a door panel plug removal tool fairly cheap at most autoparts stores.
It is possible that some metal piece of hardware inside the door came loose or broke away and is hitting the glass. You will want to inspect and fix or if you do nothing, possibly the loose item may end up breaking your glass or some other issue ($$$) may develop.. If you do not have the tools or capability, take your vehicle to an Auto glass repair shop and explain what issue you are having. It may be a very simple repair ( for the technician) and could end up saving you a big repair bill if things escalate.


----------



## olpa (Apr 12, 2021)

tonyvancity said:


> You could remove your inside door panel and look around inside with a bright flashlight.
> 
> Youtube a few videos on door panel removal.
> it should be fairly easy and no real specialized tools. Except for the door panel plastic plugs. You can get a door panel plug removal tool fairly cheap at most autoparts stores.
> ...





tonyvancity said:


> You could remove your inside door panel and look around inside with a bright flashlight.
> 
> Youtube a few videos on door panel removal.
> it should be fairly easy and no real specialized tools. Except for the door panel plastic plugs. You can get a door panel plug removal tool fairly cheap at most autoparts stores.
> ...





tonyvancity said:


> You could remove your inside door panel and look around inside with a bright flashlight.
> 
> Youtube a few videos on door panel removal.
> it should be fairly easy and no real specialized tools. Except for the door panel plastic plugs. You can get a door panel plug removal tool fairly cheap at most autoparts stores.
> ...


I'll keep an update in case i find sonthing. Thanks for advice!


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

I had an annoying sound like that last year when we bought another 2006. In fact, it was doing it in both front door panels. I ended up taking it to Nissan and they put a bunch of foam in there to quiet it down. Gave me a good deal on the labour and no problems since in those areas. Now, if only the blasted sunroof rattle would go away!! And the noise from the rear hatch!!


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

molly said:


> I had an annoying sound like that last year when we bought another 2006. In fact, it was doing it in both front door panels. I ended up taking it to Nissan and they put a bunch of foam in there to quiet it down. Gave me a good deal on the labour and no problems since in those areas. Now, if only the blasted sunroof rattle would go away!! And the noise from the rear hatch!!


what type of noise are you getting from the rear hatch?

is the third brake light cover loose? is there some looseness to the rear hatch struts?
only other source of possible noise from the rear hatch is the locking mechanism .....the rear inner hatch cover should be easy to remove and you could then give it a shake/ see if any of the lock mechanism is banging around and maybe just needs a few nuts-bolts tightened. Or somehow, something inside the hatch itself may have rusted out and rolling around inside bottom .


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

I rode around back there not long after we bought it to try and locate the source, and it did seem to come from inside the door panel...Although sometimes from the driver's seat it kinda sounds like the wiper is rattling but it isn't loose. The light cover is fine and the struts don't seem loose. I guess I could try and open the panel cover; with my luck, I'll break something! It only bugs me when we are on rougher roads; the sunroof rattles at random on any road surface, and from what I've been reading, it is a very common problem. If my hubby presses hard against the metal frame with his hand, it goes away but he is not keen on doing that just to make me happy, haha!!


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

molly said:


> I rode around back there not long after we bought it to try and locate the source, and it did seem to come from inside the door panel...Although sometimes from the driver's seat it kinda sounds like the wiper is rattling but it isn't loose. The light cover is fine and the struts don't seem loose. I guess I could try and open the panel cover; with my luck, I'll break something! It only bugs me when we are on rougher roads; the sunroof rattles at random on any road surface, and from what I've been reading, it is a very common problem. If my hubby presses hard against the metal frame with his hand, it goes away but he is not keen on doing that just to make me happy, haha!!


not sure if you want to spend anymore money on the rattles, but if you take your xtrail to an autoglass shop, they can attempt to track down the in the rear hatch area and the power moonroof . It could be a very minor thing for them. Some glass shops deal in volume and they know from past experience what and where to look right away...or they call up associates at other glass shops and get their opinion. 

Personally vehicle rattles can drive me nuts and i'm pretty good with tracking down the sources and repairing them. My xtrail never came with a moonroof ( altho i did love my little moonroof in my previous car, the 04 Civic i had for 11 years).
you know, i was thinking....possibility your overhead rattle is not from something broken. I wonder if at some point you had the moonroof open and something overhead dropped down inside, like an acorn or rock-pebble.


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

tonyvancity said:


> you know, i was thinking....possibility your overhead rattle is not from something broken. I wonder if at some point you had the moonroof open and something overhead dropped down inside, like an acorn or rock-pebble.


Nope. I don't like having them open, so just leave them closed. Maybe the previous owners used it, but it is a definite metallic sort of rubbing squeak sound.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

molly said:


> but it is a definite metallic sort of rubbing squeak sound.


Could be the exhaust system rubber hangers.


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

No, it is the in the hatch door somewhere. I had a muffler noise last year and had that fixed! Thanks, though.


----------

